# Dog bleeding after spay?



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

We are fostering an absolutely gorgeous and almost perfectly behaved husky girl named Simaya. She has the sweetest temperament and loves to play. Mom went and got her to her spay surgery last week and everything seemed to be fine. Then, earlier this evening, we noticed that there were spots of blood all over the kitchen floor. We instantly thought something might have happened to Simaya's sutures. So Mom lifted her up and I looked at her suture site and all looked fine, which left me to think that the bleeding came from her back end. We checked there and didn't see much, if anything to be worried about, so we decided to wait and see if it would stop on its own.

Just now, I went down to the kitchen and noticed that she was licking her behind a lot and there were a few spots of blood on the floor near her. I don't know if I should wake my mom up or wait til the morning to tell her. Bringing Simaya to the vet is going to have to be her call as she is the one who is technically the name on the list of fosters, and she has funds to take her to the vet. That and I can't drive. 

Simaya has been playing a lot with our recent foster failure, a chow x lab mix named Penny, since her spay. This, with the blood spots coming from her back end, lead me to believe that she has pulled a suture inside somewhere, causing some internal bleeding and its coming out the only orifice it can. So, naturally, I am freaking out inside and want to know what I can do til Mom wakes up and we can get her looked at. 

So what's your call?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> We are fostering an absolutely gorgeous and almost perfectly behaved husky girl named Simaya. She has the sweetest temperament and loves to play. Mom went and got her to her spay surgery last week and everything seemed to be fine. Then, earlier this evening, we noticed that there were spots of blood all over the kitchen floor. We instantly thought something might have happened to Simaya's sutures. So Mom lifted her up and I looked at her suture site and all looked fine, which left me to think that the bleeding came from her back end. We checked there and didn't see much, if anything to be worried about, so we decided to wait and see if it would stop on its own.
> 
> Just now, I went down to the kitchen and noticed that she was licking her behind a lot and there were a few spots of blood on the floor near her. I don't know if I should wake my mom up or wait til the morning to tell her. Bringing Simaya to the vet is going to have to be her call as she is the one who is technically the name on the list of fosters, and she has funds to take her to the vet. That and I can't drive.
> 
> ...


Wait until morning and take her to the vet.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

nothing you can do unless there is a 24 hour vet around.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Get her to a vet as soon as your mum wakes up. They say it's more common (but still reasonably rare) in larger breeds. I don't mean to panic you, but it's possibly fatal if left untreated, so don't wait any longer than you must. Hope she'll be alright.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Deso is correct, get her too a vet, I am sure she will be fine, but it is not something to ignore.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Check her for worms or if she is chewing on her behind, she could have bit herself raw . My dog bites his paws until they bleed


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Turns out it was just a tiny little cut on her vulva area. Probably got it playing with Penny or Neo, a friend's dog,


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank goodness it wasn't anything serious. Taking her to a vet was still a good idea.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad she's ok.


----------

